# Plugin/Software for transposing full tracks accurately



## premjj (Jun 11, 2020)

I am trying to transpose some stereo tracks which contain both vocals and instruments and my current DAW is not doing a good job with the built in pitch shift. I've tried some plugins too but they are mostly geared towards tuning pitch for a solo vocal track or adding harmonies (like Waves Tune, Waves Ultra Pitch, Melda MAutoPitch etc.) and am not quite getting the desired result.

Whatever I have tried works for transposing by +/- 1 or 2 but beyond that artifacts creep in or the vocals start sounding quite unnatural.

Waves Sound Shifter looks promising. Haven't tried the demo yet though.

Can someone please suggest a tool, free or paid, that can be used effectively for this?

Edit: Am not looking for real time transposing. In fact all the plugins above that I tried so far work in real time and were not sounding too good. Am guessing a tool which renders first and then lets you play back will give better quality.


----------



## Rctec (Jun 11, 2020)

Melodyne? ...but anything that uses Elastique Audio









ElastiquePitch V2


ElastiquePitch V2, ElastiquePitch V2 plugin, buy ElastiquePitch V2, download ElastiquePitch V2 trial, zplane ElastiquePitch V2




www.pluginboutique.com





and, of course, protools.


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jun 11, 2020)

Which DAW are you using? Reaper uses Elastique Audio and let you choose between various modes. You could use the trial mode if you want. As RcTec said above Melodyne is quite good and also has a trial mode that’s fully functional. Finally, the ProTools non real time mode can be quite good. If you don’t own ProTools feel free to pm me the file and I will do it for you.


----------



## premjj (Jun 11, 2020)

Rctec said:


> but anything that uses Elastique Audio



Thanks. I didn't know about Elastique Audio. I've downloaded the trial version to check it out.


----------



## bosone (Jun 11, 2020)

melodyne should do the work...


----------



## premjj (Jun 11, 2020)

Bernard Duc said:


> As RcTec said above Melodyne is quite good and also has a trial mode that’s fully functional. Finally, the ProTools non real time mode can be quite good. If you don’t own ProTools feel free to pm me the file and I will do it for you.



Thanks a ton for the offer. I really appreciate it. 

I followed your tip on ProTools and realised that I already have a license of ProTools First that came bundled with my audio interface and it does offer Elastic Audio. 






Hopefully, this will sort my problem for good. I'll also check out Reaper.

Thanks again.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 11, 2020)

premjj said:


> I am trying to transpose some stereo tracks which contain both vocals and instruments and my current DAW is not doing a good job with the built in pitch shift.



Are you talking about monophonic material (i.e. vocals only etc.) or a (polyphonic) mix?

Izotope RX is great for both; Melodyne is great for monophonic signals.


----------



## premjj (Jun 11, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Are you talking about monophonic material (i.e. vocals only etc.) or a (polyphonic) mix?
> 
> Izotope RX is great for both; Melodyne is great for monophonic signals.



I meant Polyphonic (already mixed track). I did specify it in the post above. Hope it is clear.

Edit: Will RX7 Standard work for this? The crossgrade is on sale for $99 right now.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 11, 2020)

premjj said:


> Edit: Will RX7 Standard work for this? The crossgrade is on sale for $99 right now.



Yes, Standard has everything you need for Time and Pitch manipulation.
(also variable pitch and time)

p.s. you can demo it for some days with the whole functionality


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm not sure anything will sound great on a full mix. Some instruments, like drums, shouldn't really be transposed. 

I have a karaoke machine that transposes. Anything more than 2 - 3 steps up or down starts sounding weird.


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm not sure anything will sound great on a full mix. Some instruments, like drums, shouldn't really be transposed.
> 
> I have a karaoke machine that transposes. Anything more than 2 - 3 steps up or down starts sounding weird.


my thought as well, karaoke aside...


----------



## Rory (Jun 11, 2020)

premjj said:


> I meant Polyphonic (already mixed track). I did specify it in the post above. Hope it is clear.
> 
> Edit: Will RX7 Standard work for this? The crossgrade is on sale for $99 right now.





Living Fossil said:


> Yes, Standard has everything you need for Time and Pitch manipulation.
> (also variable pitch and time)
> 
> p.s. you can demo it for some days with the whole functionality



I have RX6 Advanced and decided to pass on RX7. I expect to upgrade to RX8 Advanced this fall. Just thought I'd note that my understanding is that RX7 Standard does not support more than two channels. That is an RX7 Advanced feature, as discussed in this iZotope video. This may not be an issue for @premjj, but perhaps worth mentioning:


----------



## premjj (Jun 11, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm not sure anything will sound great on a full mix. Some instruments, like drums, shouldn't really be transposed.
> 
> I have a karaoke machine that transposes. Anything more than 2 - 3 steps up or down starts sounding weird.



Am guessing that it transposes in real time, which in my experience could compromise quality a bit. 
Offline processing where the track is rendered before playing back should work better.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 11, 2020)

Isn't there software that breaks down a mix into stems? E.g. Zynaptiq STEM MAKER 2!
If that works well then you can transpose the parts individually and leave the drums alone.

What is the maximum range that you want to transpose over both up and down?
If I recall correctly it is easier to get better results one way than the other!


----------

